# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours Night on BBC3!!!

## adda1

*BBC Three* is set to screen five half-hour documentaries on _Neighbours_, with input from cast members, past and present, as well as behind-the-scenes footage. The special can be seen on *Saturday 14th July from 8.30pm*, and details of the five, individually-themed episodes are as follows:

"*In âEverybody Needs Good Neighbours*â the story of Neighbours is told from the very beginning, how the series came to the UK, and looking at just why the series has become such a global hit.

â*The Talent of Ramsay Street*â recalls all the eye-catching and head turning totty who have graced Erinsborough over the years, and takes an exclusive Neighbours-eye view into unique acting classes held by the production to further their acting talent.

â*Neighbours Rule UK*â catches up with some familiar faces of the past such as Craig McLachlan and Anne Charleston have lived and worked in the UK, but for whom Neighbours is never far behindâ¦

â*Hereâs to You Mr Robinson*â joins the legendary Paul Robinson (aka Stefan Dennis) for a day in his marital life, joining him on set on the day of his fateful marriage to Lyn and wondering just why this loveable rogue is such a hit with the ladies.

And finally, â*Life, Death and Neighbours*â recalls the biggest, the best, the sad and the shocking moments of over 20 years of Ramsay Street, that has seen more death, disaster and heartache than you have had hot barbies."


*Saturday 14th July - BBC3!*
Spread the word - our parents and ex-viewers will be interested to see this, bringing back all those memories
also repeating on Sunday!

----------

ChelseaFC (08-07-2007), Debs (08-07-2007), janet53 (09-07-2007), pinkles14 (08-07-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh no fair i don't get BBC3, who wants to record it for me?

----------

